# Mitts or gloves with wrist support



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

The best advice I can give you is to not use them at all. Focus on tucking your arms in and falling properly. Those wrist "protectors" will just give you a false sense of protection and will continue to foster your bad habit. You'll just end up breaking your forearms instead. Do not use your hands to brace your fall. Tuck them into your chest and absorb the impact with your ass and torso. It's bigger and does a better job absorbing the momentum.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Along with with Mooz said; if you feel you MUST get some, I would invest in going top of the line with an investment that isn't a small piece made up that could as he said, injure your forearm even more.

Allsport CTi OTS wrist brace - $259.95/ea or $499.90/pair - brace your wrist with the Allsport OTS wrist brace

Is what I used and have taken a lot of nasty falls with my wrist since using it. But it's better than letting my f'd up right wrist fall without it tucked it or not, it will hurt far worst if I don't use it particularly for my situation. I do not foresee this unit contributing to damaging your forearms unless perhaps in the rare case of a perfect angle landing directly down on the wrist where pretty much nothing is going to prevent something breaking in that wrist. 

It's however only preventative in the hyperextending motion; the movement of your wrist downward is still left vunerable. Nonetheless it should be used along with Mooz's advice; don't use it as a crutch to think your wrist is bulletproof.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Tucking in your arms when falling is easier said than done given that breaking your fall with your hands is so natural.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I live by the actions on "tucking the arms in and leading with the face". Its served me well so far and is very good for protecting my wrists.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

DC5R said:


> Tucking in your arms when falling is easier said than done given that breaking your fall with your hands is so natural.


That's why you practice it.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I swear by mitten shells with fleece liners that have removeable plastic wrist guards on top of and under the wrist. Sorry I don't recall the brand at the moment. They cost less than $50 and I've purchased them through Campmor and from Play It Again Sports. They keep my hands warm (sometimes too warm, so I wash the liners regularly) and my wrists safe. For springtime (warm weather) boarding I sometimes use skateboarding wrist guards, but keep your fingers off of the corn...it is like 50 grit sandpaper! I tried a pair of Burton gloves with wrist guards once and threw them in the desparation bin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

i use level fly gloves and i love em, they saved me alot of pain allready. 
the price is ok , and the glove itself is great quality. 
warm , comfy , safe

edit: you can also get mitts with the biomex protection


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

They say the under the mitt is better but I don't know of a Mitt that's big enough to go over a wrist guard as the last couple of years the mitts I've tried on were not bulky but slim fitting.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I've used Burton's Impact gloves with the suggested wrist brace I mentioned previously. There is a support in those gloves which does a good job as a support but doesn't prevent movement. They're pretty good sized gloves that with one size larger fit snug overtop of my wrist brace and when together, literally stop my right wrist from flexing much at all and works very well to eliminate any future sprains/injuries.


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

isnt it better to try and use your elbows rather than your body, it seems like if you dont put anything out than your head will slam into the snow.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if i fall i usually try and put out my forearms so the weight of the fall is evened out more along my arm instead of one spot like my wrist or elbows. fracture your elbow can be just as bad if not worse then a broken wrist.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Knowing how to fall has a lot to do with it. Not necessarily tucking your arms in, but learning how to roll with the fall. Giving your wrist at most a glancing blow. That doesn't come naturally and for some people maybe never. Wrist injuries are #1 in snowboarding so riding with some sort of wrist guard is never a bad idea imo.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

n2i1c3k7 said:


> isnt it better to try and use your elbows rather than your body, it seems like if you dont put anything out than your head will slam into the snow.


The problem with extending the elbow is that in some falls you can easily break your collar bone or dislocate your shoulder. Keeping your arms safely tucked away is best. Take the initial impact with your thigh or butt then allow your torso to absorb the rest. This will reduce the chance on you slamming your noggin.


----------



## Gardner (Apr 4, 2009)

Mooz said:


> Focus on tucking your arms in and falling properly.


I know you mean well, but that is simply utter garbage. I might as well focus on hovering 20 cm above the snow, or focus on passing harmlessly through the ground. If any of that sort of strategy had value, it would not cost me anything to ALSO have the wrist guards. Next you're going to tell me to concentrate on not needing a helmet.

The fact is that, all possible intent aside, I am likely to fall on my wrists at some point. I have ridden for years and only once come close to messing up my wrist. It turned out to be nothing, but still knocked a month out of my season. It could have messed up the whole season and also caused me a bunch of nasty surgery as well as permanent loss of some use of my wrist.

Folks will say that using wrist guards will only move the injury to a different part of your arm. This is hooey. The fact is that your arm is stronger that your wrist -- an injury that "moved" up your arm because of using wrist guards would have destroyed your wrist. And while not fun in any way, broken radii and ulnas heal better than broken lunates and scaphoids. To say nothing of how nasty a ligament tear in your wrist is to try and fix.


----------



## Gardner (Apr 4, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


>


That is the Dakine glove I have, and I am not thrilled with them.

These look nice -- I think this is the Level Fly that someone mentioned. At $100 I'm skeptical to just buy them over the internet without being able to try them on.










The Level "Biomex" supports do seem to have a good design and I would like to hear from anyone who's actually used them -- are they comfy? Warm? Difficult to cinch up around your wrist?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

i ordered mine online to , ( onebelowzero.com ) and they have a sizing guide that works perfectly ( check level gloves sizing chart) i went with those sizes and mine fit me perfectly. 
they are not as comfy as a glove without protection, but they are way more comfy then those "sandwich" wrist guards i tried on and they dont restrict motion so much that it becomes annoying.
they are incredibly warm and imho one of the best gloves you can buy atm , great quality!
they also have the softest snotwipe ive ever seen  

putting em on takes a little getting used to, basicly u just make a fist to push the protection against your palm and then u close the strap. the most "annoying" part is getting the lip of the glove inside your jacket ( since its quite long ) but once you get the hang of it its no longer a problem

hope that helped


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i tried on a set at a sports store, they were $15, it kinda sucks wearing them all the time, but they definitely help by limiting wrist movement, protecting your hand and they fill the gap between jacket and glove if its a really cold day


----------

